# Cheap 25l Fermenters



## Mitcho89 (24/7/10)

I wonder if anyone has discovered this but Bunnings sells 25L drums ideal for brewing for 15 bucks each along with the taps for 2 bucks. You just have to drill a small hole for the air lock but it works a treat! 

A good alternative for people who can't get anything close to them off Ebay.

Cheers!


----------



## RdeVjun (24/7/10)

Mitcho89 said:


> I wonder if anyone has discovered this but Bunnings sells 25L drums ideal for brewing for 15 bucks each along with the taps for 2 bucks. You just have to drill a small hole for the air lock but it works a treat!


You mean like this one? Yeah, they're not bad at all!

What is an 'air lock'?


----------



## Batz (24/7/10)

Yes bunnies fermenters are well known on this site, I own a couple of them myself. 
I don't drill holes for any old air lock business, all air locks are a thing of the past around here. :icon_cheers: 

Batz


----------



## bjay (24/7/10)

Yep i have a couple, The ones with the red lid that i dont use anymore cause i bought some gladwrap
They are pretty good 
Thanks for the heads up on them anyways Mitch

cheers
bjay


----------



## Mitcho89 (24/7/10)

Haha I thought I wasn't the only one who had been familiar with these  

Airlocks a thing of the past? How so Batz?

Cheers everyone


----------



## warra48 (24/7/10)

Mitcho89 said:


> Airlocks a thing of the past? How so Batz?
> 
> Cheers everyone



Many of us use a covering of a layer or two of clingwrap instead of the lid. Use the rubber seal from inside the lid to hold it in place.
You can see how your fermentation is progressing. The CO will find its own way out.


----------



## Batz (24/7/10)

Mitcho89 said:


> Haha I thought I wasn't the only one who had been familiar with these
> 
> Airlocks a thing of the past? How so Batz?
> 
> Cheers everyone




A lot of us here just place gladwrap over our fermenters now Mitch, use the O ring from the lid as a big lakky band to hold it in place. There's no need to put holes in it as the C02 finds it way out, it's very nice to be able to look into the fermenter to check on things as well. 

Batz


----------



## DKS (24/7/10)

Mitcho89 said:


> Haha I thought I wasn't the only one who had been familiar with these
> 
> Airlocks a thing of the past? How so Batz?
> 
> Cheers everyone




Twenty five years ago we used to use a wetted tea towel over the fermenter. That was it, no sanitizer, top fermenting ale yeast made a buffer to keep the goobies out. Things have changed but somehow still the same. Just not so many secrets now. :huh: 
Daz


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (24/7/10)

awww...... come on now! dont knock the air-lock dont ya just love the "BLOOP" sound?


----------



## mxd (24/7/10)

I went to aussie displosals yesterday and they had th 60ltr fermenters for around $40, the 20 ltr cubes were $11, must go back to get same more plastic (when my plastic recovers)


----------



## DU99 (24/7/10)

Are they food grade plastic...


----------



## mxd (24/7/10)

The cube is http://www.aussiedisposals.com.au/catalog/...37c6b68c40e8ede

the fermenter probably not http://www.aussiedisposals.com.au/catalog/...37c6b68c40e8ede


----------



## mwd (24/7/10)

I hate clingfilm. You pull a length off the roll try to cut it with the serrated edge of the box and it goes and wraps itself around your arm.  


How about a 'Pet Hates' thread. No cockroaches were harmed in the making of this post.

Maybe in the 'Off Topic' section.


----------



## brettprevans (24/7/10)

Yes it's been done to death. Yes it's foodgrafe if it's sold as a water container (which Bunnings do). A canoe drum is differant. 

Pretty sure there is a pet hate thread already on the OT section.


----------



## Siborg (24/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Yes it's been done to death. Yes it's foodgrafe if it's sold as a water container (which Bunnings do). A canoe drum is differant.
> 
> Pretty sure there is a pet hate thread already on the OT section.



You forgot to add

"use the search button"


----------



## BEC26 (24/7/10)

Tropical_Brews said:


> I hate clingfilm.
> 
> You pull a length off the roll try to cut it with the serrated edge of the box and it goes and wraps itself around your arm.




That's why you buy a $2-3 gladwrap cutter from the cheap shops. Zip across it an it is done. Nice flowing free Gladwrap

Looks like this 

http://www.sz-wholesale.com/member/addDema...0CUTTER_699.jpg

and fits into your 300m cling wrap box


Cheers


----------



## jakub76 (24/7/10)

Do you seriously require a tool to cut glad wrap? Maybe someone could write up a wiki article for you. It is about the same difficulty level as simultaneously walking while chewing gum - maybe try that first, don't want to cut off any fingers.

Seriously, you play with steel fabrication, heavy pots full of boiling sugary liquid and making food stuffs using mico-organisms but can't learn to cut glad wrap?


----------



## mb83 (24/7/10)

I bought two of these fermenters, but the plastic on the lids was so brittle my 10mm drill bit tore bit chunks out of them
and it meant I couldn't use an airlock. Didn't think about glad wrap back then. Just went out and bought some good old 
bucket fermenters from Dave's.


----------



## Wolfy (25/7/10)

jakub76 said:


> Do you seriously require a tool to cut glad wrap?


Require ... no.
Does it make it easier and not wrap itself up all over the place ... yes.


----------



## Mitcho89 (25/7/10)

Warra and Batz, Cheers for the heads up on an apparently 'age old piece of plastic'  I have heard of cling film over the top but to be honest I wouldn't know what to look for with the signs of fermentation just by looking into the fermenter unless I see a slimey layer on top. At least the airlock gives a good "BLOP" to sound that things are going well along with a good tasting from every gravity sample I take. This information will come in handy down the track in some way I'm sure.

mb83, 

I used to make a lot of spudguns (Probably shouldn't be saying that hah..) so I know a few good techniques with drilling hard molded plastic such as the lid. I just used a good drill press and applied enough pressure to cut though but not too much or you'll bust through. Too little and you'll melt from friction. My best guess is you pressed a little too hard, too quick.....None the less I hope you were able to use the fermenter in some way.




...I just got back from a club with the boy's and a couple of their ladies. God I hate going out unless it's to a good gig. 5 bucks for a scooner of 'xxxx Gold' is just criminal!.....and that's all I'll say about that haha.

Cheers and more brewed beers,

Mitcho.


----------



## np1962 (25/7/10)

BEC26 said:


> That's why you buy a $2-3 gladwrap cutter from the cheap shops. Zip across it an it is done. Nice flowing free Gladwrap
> 
> Looks like this
> 
> ...


Glad now include a sliding cutter in some of there Gladwrap packs. Makes it so much easier for the all thumbs brigade. 
We have an aspergers child and this saves a lot of frustration and wasted cling film!

Cheers
Nige


----------



## DU99 (25/7/10)

Rays outdoors have 25litre cubes for $16.99,20L for $14.99


```
http://www.raysoutdoors.com.au/listing/76/General+Accessories
```

This site looks interesting 
http://www.crownconcepts.com.au/general.html


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/8/10)

jakub76 said:


> Do you seriously require a tool to cut glad wrap? Maybe someone could write up a wiki article for you. It is about the same difficulty level as simultaneously walking while chewing gum - maybe try that first, don't want to cut off any fingers.
> 
> Seriously, you play with steel fabrication, heavy pots full of boiling sugary liquid and making food stuffs using mico-organisms but can't learn to cut glad wrap?



Zoolander couldn't ambi-turn..... everyone has their "thing they should do well but don't" :unsure:


----------



## mwd (2/8/10)

jakub76 said:


> Do you seriously require a tool to cut glad wrap? Maybe someone could write up a wiki article for you. It is about the same difficulty level as simultaneously walking while chewing gum - maybe try that first, don't want to cut off any fingers.
> 
> Seriously, you play with steel fabrication, heavy pots full of boiling sugary liquid and making food stuffs using mico-organisms but can't learn to cut glad wrap?



Cutting cling film is not a problem in fact any smartarse can do it. It is what happens afterwards,  

Like trying to pull chewing gum off a wool sweater or the bottom of your shoe using no tools. :icon_cheers:


----------



## flano (3/8/10)

I got one of these fermenters on the weekend . Glad they work .

A few questions .

OK so ditch the lid use glad wrap when using as a fermenter..sounds good. 

I was also going to use it as a "racking" (?) container ( I have no idea on all the home brew termonolgy ) .
Does this sound correct.

Brew normally in 1st fermenter.
When FG is good transfer to secondary fermenter and add gellatine then ( dunno what polyclar is ) wait for 3 more days with it in fridge?
Then keg as normal.

If I use it as a racking container can I use the lid that came with it without a airlock?

cheers

sorry for the simple questions.


----------

